# [SOLVED] Would like to know car stereo removal for honda



## jinkx268 (Apr 12, 2009)

Trying to put a new sterio in a 1999 honda accord, and cannot find information on how to get the original stereo out. If you have any information PLEASE let m know. 

AM IN DIER NEED thank you

jinkx


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Solved via Skeeter's thread.


----------

